

Apple Swift - zengr
http://swift-lang.org/

======
the_watcher
This isn't Apple Swift from what I can tell. Looks like another language,
right? Cached version here:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:http://swift-
lang.org/&qscrl=1)

~~~
jweir
It is unrelated to Apple's language. Apple did post a link to it, probably
because people googeling Swift programming language will find Apple's and not
this one.

------
zengr
It just worked for me, but its down now. The link is here:
[https://developer.apple.com/swift/](https://developer.apple.com/swift/)

